# ooh, that new car feeling.....



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Well, an early duck out of work, a mad dash across country to Thorney Motorsport and I picked up my new car this evening. I have researched the Exige/VXR "thing" for about 3 months now and after much deliberation, opted for the VXR. I think it is a stunning car.

This one has over a year left of manufacturer warranty (fortunately Thorney is now Vauxhall warranty/dealer approved as well) and only has 3K miles on the clock. in addition the car has:

- Thorney Motorsport Stage 2: Miltek Exhaust & remap to 250bhp. 
- Uprated AP 4-pot brakes

Another bonus: The previous owner had the car booked in with John to fit a set of 3-way Nitrons. John has done me a great deal and these will be fitted to the car. Thorney - you are a top man [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
(BTW as a side issue - Thorney's new place is stunning, top work John)

*First impressions*

I LOVE open top motoring (hoo....glad I said it, never thought I would). This is a completely new driving experience for me: there are no electronics (bah), no traction control, no aircon, the steering is completely unassisted and there is no dimmer switch thingy for the brightness of the dash lights :roll: 
On a more worrying note, it appears I will actually have to learn how to drive properly [smiley=book2.gif] After a few hours behind the wheel of the VXR, I now see why the journo's rate the Evo so highly: it's cross country pace is effortless; so much so that heathen's like me can jump in and go fast - I have had it so easy the last few years :roll:

The VXR is a different kettle of fish. It will take me some time to get used to the weighty steering and the rear wheel drive but, I am sooo looking forward to learning.

Off to bed now, completely knackered. Here are some pics from Thorney's place and from this evenings drive to a local pub (ish)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Very nice. I wondered if it would be Vauxhall or Lotus.

Have you managed to get in/out with the roof on yet? :lol:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Very nice. I wondered if it would be Vauxhall or Lotus.
> 
> Have you managed to get in/out with the roof on yet? :lol:


hehe - yes....although with difficulty. W/o roof there is a technique similar to stepping onto a punt boat and lowering yourself down into the seat. With roof, it is a different story, as Reves/Paulb etc will no doubt tell - my description of roof-on entrance is similar to trying to get into a washing machine, backwards


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Got taken out for a spin in one at the weekend although it was an n/a and was impressed with the performance. Getting in & out was ok but he had to take it easy on the roads due to the rain. It also had a piper exhaust and a ram air - couldn't hear much at 70mph - we ended up shouting to be heard. 

Nice car though.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I drove one years ago (minus the badges - my friend insisted), better than an Elise imo, a lot of fun to be had.

Looks nice too, like the top view, colour and wheel combo is great!

Enjoy, ps nice plate  8)


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Congrats Stu

Wait till it rains!!!

I know what you mean about learning to drive again. The modern electronics really do keep you honest. The controlled understeer on all these modern high-powered cars is getting a bit dull for me. I long for some oversteer rwd. Just have to be patient and wait till next year :?

So when's for first track outing? Are you still doing the Spa/Nordschielf trip this month?

What's you modding plan for it? Once the nitrons are on there must be more.... :twisted:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


>


Good choice.

Looks a bit of a devil!!!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Well, an early duck out of work, a mad dash across country to Thorney Motorsport and I picked up my new car this evening. I have researched the Exige/VXR "thing" for about 3 months now and after much deliberation, opted for the VXR. I think it is a stunning car.
> 
> This one has over a year left of manufacturer warranty (fortunately Thorney is now Vauxhall warranty/dealer approved as well) and only has 3K miles on the clock. in addition the car has:
> 
> ...


Nice but I'm confused.

So how does this acquisition fit in with ' selling the Evo to buy a new house'

Or is lying now an accepted practice ? If so I must try to remember when reading your posts in future.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I thought we'd been thru that Rob, chill-out


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Stu,

Now _that_ is a drivers car! Great (if not impractical) choice. Guess you got that PS2 evo thing out of the way. :wink:

I havn't driven a turbo vxr, but did drive a number of the n/a vx2.2s back to back with the Elises at Palmers a few years back. Brand snobbery aside, my group of 4 were all faster in the VXs than the Elises both in wet and dry. As I recall the VXs always seemed more stable under braking and better (less twitchy) in the faster bends, making consistent committed 10/10th laps easier.

You will have great fun coming from the 'dial up speed like a rheostat EVO' which of course will always be a quicker way across country as it does so much more for the driver. On track the VX, with right tyres, will be a giant killer in the Exige, Caterham mode. Scoobies and Evos no problem, most Porsches on road tyres no sweat, 400-500hp heavy german dragsters 2wd and 4wd a doddle.

And so much more satisfying to drive. A great choice.

Word of caution - remember how the EVO bit-back in the early days? The VX will punish you severely if you are too agressive with the gas after the apex, or don't balance the throttle after turning in too hard...but you know this. Take it easy until you have tracked it and explored the limits.

Personally I would not give it any more power if you are going to upgrade. Rather I would spend time tuning up the suspension and trying out different tyres. And get those track days in.

It's gonna be cool trauncing M5s etc. 

The economic decision re moving house etc, is a little puzzling, but no ones business but yours. :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice looking car there bud, congrats. That last piccie (the overhead one) makes the car look like some kinda model diecast motor (in a good way)  :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Stu,
> 
> Now _that_ is a drivers car! Great (if not impractical) choice. Guess you got that PS2 evo thing out of the way. :wink:
> 
> ...


We'll see & M5's can't be trounced by anything Vauxhall have on offer (just for the record) :wink:

Stu,

Cracking car & i'm sure you'll enjoy it greatly. Far too impractical for me at the moment as i need the seats & comfort for longer business trips, but for a track car it's awesome & have no doubt in all but the the very long straight tracks (are their any? :wink: ) it would show my M5 & the previous RS6 a clean pair of heals.

Can't you be tempted to bring it on the Ring trip in 2 weeks?? You know you want to & what better place to learn the car & her driving dynamics.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Looking good there Stu 

Good choice.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Scoobies and Evos no problem


 :x :x :x

Deep breaths.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Can't you be tempted to bring it on the Ring trip in 2 weeks?? You know you want to & what better place to learn the car & her driving dynamics.


We are going to the Ring in two weeks, just not the same day as you boys I don't think (we are Ring Sat pm-Mon then Spa on Tuesday, back on wednesday).


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Scoobies and Evos no problem
> ...


Yeth. :wink:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Looking good Stu! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

One of the other Directors at our practice has a VX220 n/a and I've driven that a couple of times - great fun.

As stated previously though, getting in and out with the roof on is a nightmare!  even for me at 5'10" and 11 and a half stone! I couldn't live with it every day as he does but as a toy it's great! :twisted:

Dave 8)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

One day people will accept that it is possible to make ugly Japanese saloon cars go round track as fast as Lotuses/VXs. I am making it my life's ambition to make people recognise. Well until I get bored of spending the money on mods and join them.


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

On a side note Stu - the VX220 I referred to above is in the process of being sold but he's taking the dealer supplied hard top off to sell separately. If you didn't have one and are interested drop me a pm.

Dave 8)


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Carlos said:


> We are going to the Ring in two weeks, just not the same day as you boys I don't think (we are Ring Sat pm-Mon then Spa on Tuesday, back on wednesday).


We leave at lunch on Sat so will miss you, bugger :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you be tempted to bring it on the Ring trip in 2 weeks?? You know you want to & what better place to learn the car & her driving dynamics.
> ...


Sat 20th or 27th??

Either way we'll probably miss although i know we're at the Ring until early PM on the 27th as i think our Ferry from Rotterdam - Hull leaves around 9pm so will be setting off around 2pm.

Will our paths cross??


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

*R6B TT* - I recall responding to you on a previous thread. See here.
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=62022&start=0

Everyone else - thanks for the messages.



> So when's for first track outing? Are you still doing the Spa/Nordschielf trip this month?
> What's you modding plan for it? Once the nitrons are on there must be more....


I have an airfield day booked later next week to understand the car more. I drove the VXR into work this morning and on a bumpy B-Road at 60mph, it really struck me how easy I had it with the Evo: it was so composed over fast B roads. Moving across country in the VXR is a tricky affair: with the current suspension it is a little crashy when things get really bumpy (the nitrons will sort that) however most of this feeling is attributable to me having to acclimatise to the car (ie: it is well within it's limits) I am sure I have not even got within 50% of it's cornering ability, yet.

Aside from the Nitrons, a harness bar and harnesses, I don't have any plans to modify the car: it doesn't need it (why do I know this comment will come back and bite me!): the brakes, power and cornering ability will remain well outside my talent for quite some time :roll:

And yes, I'm pleased to say it's coming to the ring & spa with me at the end of the month


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> *R6B TT* - I recall responding to you on a previous thread. See here.
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=62022&start=0
> 
> Everyone else - thanks for the messages.
> ...


Good thinking Stu. Concenus has it that Lotus did a top job on the VX chassis. You are right to find out the limits of the car before fiddling about. And you'll have big fun doing so. It ain't broke....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Thorney made you get a VX too?  :wink:

Has he still got his or did he change?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Cool car! Good choice  They've been around for a while but I still think they look great. Been gradually developed over the years, only ever been in one as a passenger, but it was a n/a version, the turbo version must be wicked 

As others have said not as quick a-b overall than the Evo, but a lot more fun - more driver input required 

I saw Thorney at the Brands BTCC the other day, his car was part of the Monaro/VXR group display.

Look forward to hearing about the drive


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Thorney made you get a VX too?


Think Stu's his own man V :wink:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Stu,
> 
> Now _that_ is a drivers car! Great (if not impractical) choice. Guess you got that PS2 evo thing out of the way. :wink:
> 
> ...


oops! didn't see all these replies when I posted my last message from this morning.

Cheers Gary - yes you are making some excellent points. TBH I completely forgot how the Evo "bit" me in the wet that time; it's funny how you move on from those incidents and they make you a better driver. I need to get it in my head that this VXR will bite twice as hard in that situation, especially with such a short wheelbase, the car will be less progressive in that situation.

I get your point about post apex application of power etc...absolutely.
Carl and I did a day with Don Palmer last year and it really impressed upon me the importance of weight distribution on the car, when under power/off power/trailing throttle. The experience of driving the VXR has magnified these principles dramatically: the front end really has little grip under heavy power; come off the throttle with slip angle applied, the front tyres grip, pull the front where they are pointing and the back end goes straight on. It is good that I will learn how the car performs with the suspension "as-is" and then fit the nitrons later in the month. Thorney was telling me that the VXR on std suspension is a little softly sprung and rolls rather too much in heavy cornering. It is also much more pitch sensitive (front to rear under braking/power) and side to side than the Exige: all of these unwanted characteristics will be mitigated if not completely eradicated with the Nitrons (I will still have to drive the thing but you get my drift).

I agree re: power, etc, there is no need for more: as Don says: 5mph in the corner is 15 on the straight :wink:

Re: House thing: I am ot going that again: new job, equity, more cash, imminent house move, new car, can't be bothered explaining :roll:



DW225 said:


> On a side note Stu - the VX220 I referred to above is in the process of being sold but he's taking the dealer supplied hard top off to sell separately. If you didn't have one and are interested drop me a pm.
> 
> Dave 8)


Can you PM me? I may be interested. Cheers!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Cool car! Good choice  They've been around for a while but I still think they look great. Been gradually developed over the years, only ever been in one as a passenger, but it was a n/a version, the turbo version must be wicked
> 
> As others have said not as quick a-b overall than the Evo, but a lot more fun - more driver input required
> 
> ...


Cheers Paul - you most certainly will. And from what I hear on the grapevine, there may be another "Other Marquer" entering ther VX fold..... :wink:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

pm'd you m8!

Dave 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

nice one Stu, she looks superb! 8)



Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> And from what I hear on the grapevine, there may be another "Other Marquer" entering ther VX fold..... :wink:


:roll:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

:roll: :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Excellent choice - I look forward to seeing you on track


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Stu,

Did you get my pm re: the vx hard top m8?

Dave 8)


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

DW225 said:


> Stu,
> 
> Did you get my pm re: the vx hard top m8?
> 
> Dave 8)


He probably did, I think you should be chasing Kev Powell :wink: :lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Joking aside, I drove the VX220 at Bedford's Autodrome a year or so ago along with, JP1's, Clio Sports, EVO 6's Caterham Super 7's, single Seater (Audi Engine) amongst others and the VX220 blew me away with it's handling. It was that quick round the bends it was the only car that churned my stomach as a passenger. Once I was the driver, it absolutely astonished me.

Great car. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ResB said:


> Joking aside, I drove the VX220 at Bedford's Autodrome a year or so ago along with, JP1's, Clio Sports, EVO 6's Caterham Super 7's, single Seater (Audi Engine) amongst others and the VX220 blew me away with it's handling. It was that quick round the bends it was the only car that churned my stomach as a passenger. Once I was the driver, it absolutely astonished me.
> 
> Great car. Have fun and be safe.


Stu's EVO turned my stomach at Combe. Closest feeling previous was spending 3 hrs in a Cessna in the US with my pal taking his 4th lesson towards getting his PPL.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Stu's EVO turned my stomach at Combe. Closest feeling previous was spending 3 hrs in a Cessna in the US with my pal taking his 4th lesson towards getting his PPL.


I managed 1 lap at the ring in Stu's evo. I exited the car white as a sheet and sick to the stomach. I had to go and sit down I felt so bad. It was such a brutal beast that simply lifting off the gas felt like he was stamping on the brakes. [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I only went to the fuel station in it. I was amazed he could drive it the 400 miles or so to get to the ring. It was far too surgy for my tastes but it did go!


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

At Bedford the track is so flat they have to put cones on the apex's so you know where they are. THis was one of the reason my stomach got caught out I just didn't know the track and although you could see the cone/apex you didn't know what sort of bend it was. The only way of guaging it was to judge how fast the guy was going into the bend! Which caught me out once or twice which was apparent from me pushing my right foot through the footwell.


----------

